# All 27 Links to Tritype Comparison



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I hope you liked this long series of tritype comparisons! It gave me something to work on for more than a month!
This thread is the last on the topic and will provide all the links to the respective comparisons for an easy access.

So, without further ado, here are all the links down below!


Comparing 1 + 2 Archetypes (125, 126 and 127)

Comparing 1 + 3 Archetypes (135, 136 and 137)

Comparing 1 + 4 Archetypes (145, 146 and 147)

Comparing 1 + 5 Archetypes (125, 135 and 145)

Comparing 1 + 6 Archetypes (126, 136 and 146)

Comparing 1 + 7 Archetypes (127, 137 and 147)

Comparing 2 + 5 Archetypes (258, 259 and 125)

Comparing 2 + 6 Archetypes (268, 269 and 126)

Comparing 2 + 7 Archetypes (278, 279 and 127)

Comparing 2 + 8 Archetypes (258, 268 and 278)

Comparing 2 + 9 Archetypes (259, 269 and 279)

Comparing 3 + 5 Archetypes (358, 359 and 135)

Comparing 3 + 6 Archetypes (368, 369 and 136)

Comparing 3 + 7 Archetypes (378, 379 and 137)

Comparing 3 + 8 Archetypes (358, 368 and 378)

Comparing 3 + 9 Archetypes (359, 369 and 379)

Comparing 4 + 5 Archetypes (458, 459 and 145)

Comparing 4 + 6 Archetypes (468, 469 and 146)

Comparing 4 + 7 Archetypes (478, 479 and 147)

Comparing 4 + 8 Archetypes (458, 468 and 478)

Comparing 4 + 9 Archetypes (459, 469 and 479)

Comparing 5 + 8 Archetypes (258, 358 and 458)

Comparing 6 + 8 Archetypes (268, 368 and 468)

Comparing 7 + 8 Archetypes (278, 378 and 478)

Comparing 5 + 9 Archetypes (259, 359 and 459)

Comparing 6 + 9 Archetypes (269, 369 and 469)

Comparing 7 + 9 Archetypes (279, 379 and 479)


----------



## Octavarium (Nov 27, 2012)

I’ve added a link to this thread to the Enneagram resources sticky so it’ll be easily accessible to people looking for this information.


----------



## JonathanA (Jul 1, 2019)

Karkino, the more I read through these, the more I'm impressed by your effort, insight, thoroughness, and competence. (This is coming from an ENTJ 853, so you know I don't complement others unless I really mean it.)

I wanted to ask you where you compiled all of this info from. Do you have some sources or this mostly original? Besides katherine Fauvre, they're isn't a lot of there, but this seems to take a different angle from her approach.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

JonathanA said:


> Karkino, the more I read through these, the more I'm impressed by your effort, insight, thoroughness, and competence. (This is coming from an ENTJ 853, so you know I don't complement others unless I really mean it.)
> 
> I wanted to ask you where you compiled all of this info from. Do you have some sources or this mostly original? Besides katherine Fauvre, they're isn't a lot of there, but this seems to take a different angle from her approach.


Hey JonathanA

Thank you for this wonderful compliment, it really means a lot to me and this means I'm doing a good job figuring out all this tritype theory inside and out.
Most of those tritype descriptions are based on my personal understanding of the enneatypes, the tritype and MBTI and how they all mesh out together. I do refer to Katherine 27 tritypes booklet and her Tritype Masterclass Video Course on her website to back me up if case of drawing up a blank, and I've compiled over 100 pages of notes pertaining to tritypes in general. I don't know exactly hoe I do it, but one I figured out the main gist of a tritype, MBTI, enneatype or instinct, it just clicks in my head and I can see myself observing such a character in my head. Of course, this means that there is a large part of subjectivity coming out of this process but I often nail type descriptions when I follow my description. I also did this when I was an astrology nerd in my teens and ealy twenties and it also have given incredible insight over the years.


----------



## JonathanA (Jul 1, 2019)

Interesting! Do you think the masterclass is worth it? It's very expensive IIRC.

Anyway, this, along with Naranjo, helped me determine what my head type is and whether I am a cp6 or 8. So thanks.

Edit: Any suggestions on how to figure out the wing on a 3 fix when 8 is core, so there's a line of connection to 2, and the sexual instinct is primary?


----------



## Simple Key (4 mo ago)

Hi Karkino,
I love how you explain each enneatype and all the combinations. May I translate your work and post it elsewhere? I'll cite you in the posts. Thanks!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

Simple Key said:


> Hi Karkino,
> I love how you explain each enneatype and all the combinations. May I translate your work and post it elsewhere? I'll cite you in the posts. Thanks!


Sure, no problem!


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Interesting to read about my tritype (684).
Would be cool if you added additional subtype descriptions: 648, 684, 864, 846, 468, 486. Rather than just "468" 

Only cuz I'm trying to figure out whether I'm a 684 or a 648.


----------

